# Updated CPT code 90846 and 90847 fro 2017



## RAjones (Dec 7, 2016)

The CPT code book for 2017 states that 90847 and 90846 (family therapy codes) now have a time attached to them of 50 minutes.  May we still use this code if the session goes over this time such as 90 minutes?  I have checked the APA site and could not find anything on this.  Thank you


----------



## RAjones (Dec 21, 2016)

Are timed codes always final?  If the time goes over the 50 minutes what are the rules for this circumstance?
Thank you


----------



## ghz181@msn.com (Jan 31, 2017)

*90846-90747 Who's record should this code be on?*

The additional time component of 90846-90847. Who's record would these codes be on?  

EG: Mother came with Patient A for psychotherapy on 12.1.16.  
Mother has anxiety about her child's worsening ADHD.  Mother elaborate on the issue she is having with the child.  The mental status of the mother was examined. 
Final assessment of aniexty for Mother.

The therapy session was 45 mins.

Mother is also a patient of the practice followed by another psychologist.

Do I code 90847 (Family Psychotherapy with patient present) for Mother's or Patient A's record? Or should I code 90834 for both Mother's record and Patient A's record?


----------

